# Where did the damn outdoors forum go?



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)

We've had fun this summer.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)

Little pittie


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)

Then there was this


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)

Kind of dark, I think the toilet is a nice touch.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)

Beginning of summer...


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)

Favorite hike


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2016)

Our hottest day was 92 and that was Thursday when we were at the lake with friends. Just a few days prior...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2016)

There's a big irritated bull in that elk herd.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2016)

the dredge sat its ass in the mouth of the river opening morning of salmon season. Fuckers.


----------

